# Starting the process of moving to Spain from the UK



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

Hi, We have been thinking of moving to Spain for the last 8 months and have now decided to start the process of jumping through all the hoops to achieve this, is anyone at the same level or perhaps further ahead on the journey or have actually managed to get there since Brexit.......


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

As I was reminded recently, nobody has moved to Spain this year because travel to Spain is only permitted for residents due to Covid!

I uderstand that visa applications will have been equally affected by Covid, so I doubt you will find anyone who has been granted a visa yet, but there must be people who have applied and possibly advanced a bit.

You would do well to state which type of visa you will appy for as the expereince of others will be more or less applicable on that basis.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> As I was reminded recently, nobody has moved to Spain this year because travel to Spain is only permitted for residents due to Covid!
> 
> I uderstand that visa applications will have been equally affected by Covid, so I doubt you will find anyone who has been granted a visa yet, but there must be people who have applied and possibly advanced a bit.
> 
> You would do well to state which type of visa you will appy for as the expereince of others will be more or less applicable on that basis.


Anyone whose visa has been approved could have moved here. 


The London & Manchester Consulates have been processing & approving applications for the past several weeks. 

Once a visa is approved, the holder has just 30 days in which to get the ball rolling on the TIE application.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Anyone whose visa has been approved could have moved here.
> 
> 
> The London & Manchester Consulates have been processing & approving applications for the past several weeks.
> ...





Overandout said:


> As I was reminded recently, nobody has moved to Spain this year because travel to Spain is only permitted for residents due to Covid!
> 
> I uderstand that visa applications will have been equally affected by Covid, so I doubt you will find anyone who has been granted a visa yet, but there must be people who have applied and possibly advanced a bit.
> 
> You would do well to state which type of visa you will appy for as the expereince of others will be more or less applicable on that basis.


Hi, thanks for taking the time to reply. I was being a bit naughty really as i too believed that there wouldn't be anyone who could have moved during lockdown but i thought it would generate a bit of response. 
I have applied for a new UK passport (which ran out Feb 21) so i can apply for a Police Certificate and then i will gather remaining paperwork and apply for a Non Lucrative Visa for which i believe i will have to make an appointment at the Spanish Consulate in London and present it in person. 
i have noted that there is a recommendation to prepare application through BLS International to avoid delays with incorrect info etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brooksey Boy said:


> Hi, thanks for taking the time to reply. I was being a bit naughty really as i too believed that there wouldn't be anyone who could have moved during lockdown but i thought it would generate a bit of response.
> I have applied for a new UK passport (which ran out Feb 21) so i can apply for a Police Certificate and then i will gather remaining paperwork and apply for a Non Lucrative Visa for which i believe i will have to make an appointment at the Spanish Consulate in London and present it in person.
> *i have noted that there is a recommendation to prepare application through BLS International to avoid delays with incorrect info etc.*


Where is that recommendation? 

The information on the Consulate website is pretty clear as to the exact requirements. I've certainly never heard of the Consulates recommending any private company.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Where is that recommendation?
> 
> The information on the Consulate website is pretty clear as to the exact requirements. I've certainly never heard of the Consulates recommending any private company.


My belief is that i read it on the official Consulate site when i was looking for info as to 'how to get appointment'. I must admit that it did look odd to me, but i'm sure i have seen it, i will have to go back and have another look.
I'm afraid i cannot agree that things are 'pretty clear' i am having a little trouble navigating the procedure and interpreting laid out information. Any assistance would be gratefully received.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Anyone whose visa has been approved could have moved here.


Really? Having a visa granted doesn't make you a resident, it makes you entitled to become one.

I would have thought it difficult to have arrived here without either a Spanish passport / DNI or a Green Cert / TIE.

I can imagine the conversation at the boder check... You are not a resident. But I have a visa. Where is your resident's permit? I'll get it when I am in Spain. Then you are not yet a resident.....

You may be technically right, but did anyone actually arrive here with just a visa during the travel restrictions? (Genuine question)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Really? Having a visa granted doesn't make you a resident, it makes you entitled to become one.
> 
> I would have thought it difficult to have arrived here without either a Spanish passport / DNI or a Green Cert / TIE.
> 
> ...


Being a visa holder is on the list of permitted reasosn for entry from the Spanish govt. 

The TIE registration process can only be completed in Spain, & must at the very least eb started within 30 days of the issue of the visa, so it makes sense that visa holders can enter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brooksey Boy said:


> My belief is that i read it on the official Consulate site when i was looking for info as to 'how to get appointment'. I must admit that it did look odd to me, but i'm sure i have seen it, i will have to go back and have another look.
> I'm afraid i cannot agree that things are 'pretty clear' i am having a little trouble navigating the procedure and interpreting laid out information. Any assistance would be gratefully received.


Nope - nothing on the Consulate recommending a private company.

It simply states that appointments must be made online, & gives a link within the consulate website.

This gives information about the visas. If you scroll down, there are pdfs listing requirements for each kind of visa - & they are even in English.






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Nope - nothing on the Consulate recommending a private company.
> 
> It simply states that appointments must be made online, & gives a link within the consulate website.
> 
> ...


So, on the Consulate site, the 'Appointments' section there is a 'Request appointment* here' *link which moves on to inform you of the 'New External Visa Services Provider'. Now, having looked again at where you directed me, i did click on the 'Non Lucrative Visa' link and the appointment situation did appear clearer. I had scrolled down before and identified the forms that will form part of my application which i believe are, EX-01 and 790-052 which will have to be officially translated prior to application.
Many thanks, could you give a brief outline of your situation regarding relocating, when, where etc etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brooksey Boy said:


> So, on the Consulate site, the 'Appointments' section there is a 'Request appointment* here' *link which moves on to inform you of the 'New External Visa Services Provider'. Now, having looked again at where you directed me, i did click on the 'Non Lucrative Visa' link and the appointment situation did appear clearer. I had scrolled down before and identified the forms that will form part of my application which i believe are, EX-01 and 790-052 which will have to be officially translated prior to application.
> Many thanks, could you give a brief outline of your situation regarding relocating, when, where etc etc.


I don't know which Consulate you're looking at for that external link - but anyway, I hope the link I gave you will help.

Let us know how you get on, & good luck.

I moved here 17.5 years ago, with my husband, 2 young kids & a suitcase each - just to 'suck it & see' for a year.

Everything has changed since then as far as British citizens moving to Spain is concerned.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> I don't know which Consulate you're looking at for that external link - but anyway, I hope the link I gave you will help.
> 
> Let us know how you get on, & good luck.
> 
> ...


It was the official Spanish one, the same one you pulled an image from to highlight the info for 'Overandout'. Anyway, yes i can believe it is a different world since Brexit as far as people moving there, i wish i had got the bug a year ago but there you go. You seem quite switched on with things, would you mind if i messaged you if i get anymore queries.
Thanks again for taking the time to reply.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

TBH I think people are maybe over worrying about all this. Many retirees swear blind they will never return to UK but after a few years the shine wears a bit and they start to miss their friends and family etc in UK. Even after Brexit you will get 90 days every 180- so you can have 2 long holidays in Spain and escape the tax issues etc. If you downsize to an apartment instead of a big villa with a pool and a small place in UK you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't recall seeing "I've got a visa" being listed as a valid reason for being allowed to travel out of the UK. 

30 days may be the time frame for arriving in Spain and commencing residency formalities but if somebody goes off half cock and can't actually get there in time that's their fault nobody else's.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> I don't recall seeing "I've got a visa" being listed as a valid reason for being allowed to travel out of the UK.
> 
> 30 days may be the time frame for arriving in Spain and commencing residency formalities but if somebody goes off half cock and can't actually get there in time that's their fault nobody else's.


Moving to another country isn't a legitimate reason to leave the UK? 

Being the holder of a visa is definitely on the list of permitted reasons to enter Spain.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

Well, as they say, the proof of the pudding etc etc, can anyone confirm that they did indeed travel during this period owing to the fact that they had a visa that they had to ratify within the 30 day period.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Moving to another country isn't a legitimate reason to leave the UK?
> 
> Being the holder of a visa is definitely on the list of permitted reasons to enter Spain.


If you are using the info from the Consulate site as reference, it says Long Term Visa Holder.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brooksey Boy said:


> If you are using the info from the Consulate site as reference, it says Long Term Visa Holder.


Yes, that's what a NLV is!


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, that's what a NLV is!


Ahhh, i was reading it as you have to have held a visa for a long time, not that the visa is for a long time.
So, the rule regarding 30 days to travel once visa is granted is set in stone even during these times as example B states.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brooksey Boy said:


> Ahhh, i was reading it as you have to have held a visa for a long time, not that the visa is for a long time.
> So, the rule regarding 30 days to travel once visa is granted is set in stone even during these times as example B states.


Yes, that's set in stone, unless you can convince the Consulate that you need an extension.

You have to at the very least start the registration process / fingerprints appointment etc. within 30 days of the visa being issued. 

Quite a few on a FB group I use have had their visas issued & have landed in Spain in the past few weeks.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, that's set in stone, unless you can convince the Consulate that you need an extension.
> 
> You have to at the very least start the registration process / fingerprints appointment etc. within 30 days of the visa being issued.
> 
> Quite a few on a FB group I use have had their visas issued & have landed in Spain in the past few weeks.


OK good to know. 
What about, once you have traveled to Spain in the 30 days and completed all the registration protocol, can you travel back to UK then if the need arises to sort any loose ends and then travel back. I seem to remember either being told or reading that you would not be able to leave Spain for a set time once registration completed.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

But can you get appointments?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooksey Boy said:


> OK good to know.
> What about, once you have traveled to Spain in the 30 days and completed all the registration protocol, can you travel back to UK then if the need arises to sort any loose ends and then travel back. I seem to remember either being told or reading that you would not be able to leave Spain for a set time once registration completed.


Maximum stay outside of Spain is 6 months until you reach 5 year.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Maximum stay outside of Spain is 6 months until you reach 5 year.


Yeah, but, when you have travelled to Spain in the 30 days to complete registration - completed all registration requirements as required - can you then travel back to UK to sort loose ends straight away or do you have to stay for a set time after the registration is complete.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I presume you mean go back before you are issued the TIE? You can of course because ( by June) we should all be able to travel as tourists so you wouldn't need to show any residency papers. However, you cant go back to UK for longer than 6 months, then you lose your residency rights. No one is entirely sure how it will all work but the common assumption is that our passports will be stamped to show leaving and entry dates. Given that the UK seem to quite strict now on EU entries I imagine Spain will be quite thorough too.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I presume you mean go back before you are issued the TIE? You can of course because ( by June) we should all be able to travel as tourists so you wouldn't need to show any residency papers. However, you cant go back to UK for longer than 6 months, then you lose your residency rights. No one is entirely sure how it will all work but the common assumption is that our passports will be stamped to show leaving and entry dates. Given that the UK seem to quite strict now on EU entries I imagine Spain will be quite thorough too.


No sorry, i meant once all registration complete including being issued a TIE.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes of course you can come and go as you want. However you cant live in the UK obviously. You can visit but not stay for more than 6 months. You cant use UK as a tax base or for NHS. All your foreign assests need to be made known to the Spanish tax authorities. You have to inform both the UK tax man and your UK bank that you are no longer resident in UK. Once in Spain you are fiscally resident there so things such as UK tax free investments are taxable in Spain. Any sale of assets incurs Spanish tax as does gifts, inheritances etc. It is quite different here from UK


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Yes of course you can come and go as you want. However you cant live in the UK obviously. You can visit but not stay for more than 6 months. You cant use UK as a tax base or for NHS. All your foreign assests need to be made known to the Spanish tax authorities. You have to inform both the UK tax man and your UK bank that you are no longer resident in UK. Once in Spain you are fiscally resident there so things such as UK tax free investments are taxable in Spain. Any sale of assets incurs Spanish tax as does gifts, inheritances etc. It is quite different here from UK


Nice one as i reckon i will have to travel back asap to sort few loose ends.
Do the Spanish Auth tax UK pensions as well as what you have already mentioned.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Not sure how pensions and tax work in Spain but imagine they do. 
I hope you are aware that if you have a UK licence you will need to do a Spanish driving test. You can thank Brexit for that


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Brooksey Boy said:


> Do the Spanish Auth tax UK pensions as well as what you have already mentioned.


Yes, all your world wide income including pensions has to be declared in Spain and is taxable (UK Crown Pensions including Civil Service. police, etc. are only taxable in the UK but do have to be declared in Spain in a separate box on the tax return, for exempt income, but receipt of these can mean you pay tax on other pension income at a higher rate in Spain.

The personal allowances are €6,700 for anyone aged 65 or over (it increases at age 75) plus a €2,000 general allowance against eared income which includes pensions. There is also low income allowance which means anyone with pension income below €14k pays no income tax, but now that a much higher income level is required to qualify for a non lucrative visa that should no longer be relevant to pensioners moving to Spain.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Not sure how pensions and tax work in Spain but imagine they do.
> I hope you are aware that if you have a UK licence you will need to do a Spanish driving test. You can thank Brexit for that


Actually, no i didn't, oh-well, just one more thing to add to list. No jokes about how bad spanish drivers are then......


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes Lynn is right. Whereas before many pensioners fell way short of the Spanish tax levels so often didn't present tax returns. NLV by default automatically put you in a tax band so people will find it hard to claim that they have low incomes. So anyone thinking that by depositing the required Visa amounts in the bank but not touching it will be in for a shock as it will be converted into a yearly income and taxed.!!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooksey Boy said:


> Actually, no i didn't, oh-well, just one more thing to add to list. No jokes about how bad spanish drivers are then......


Well if there is a joke you will need to tell it in Spanish as the test is in Spanish!!


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Well if there is a joke you will need to tell it in Spanish as the test is in Spanish!!


I would expect nothing less, i cant imagine a UK test centre speaking a foreign language.
what is the current Spanish tax rate on earings or savings etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Brooksey Boy said:


> what is the current Spanish tax rate on earings or savings etc.








Spanish tax rates and allowances for 2021.


A guide to tax rates and allowances in Spain for 2021, including income tax and capital gains tax.



www.europeaccountants.com


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

Lynn R said:


> Spanish tax rates and allowances for 2021.
> 
> 
> A guide to tax rates and allowances in Spain for 2021, including income tax and capital gains tax.
> ...


Thank you for info.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brooksey Boy said:


> OK good to know.
> What about, once you have traveled to Spain in the 30 days and completed all the registration protocol, can you travel back to UK then if the need arises to sort any loose ends and then travel back. I seem to remember either being told or reading that you would not be able to leave Spain for a set time once registration completed.


Yes, as a 3rd country citizen with a visa & TIE you can travel back - but can only be out of Spain for a maximum total of 10 months within the first 5 years, maximum of 6 within the first year, iirc.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes, as a 3rd country citizen with a visa & TIE you can travel back - but can only be out of Spain for a maximum total of 10 months within the first 5 years, maximum of 6 within the first year, iirc.


 When you say 6 months a year is that Jan to Dec year or will it be simply a case of a year starting from the leave date?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Logically it would be from the date of your residency which will be on your TIE. 

As for knowing when you've travelled in and out of the country that will be on record from having presented your passport when entering or leaving the Schengen area. 

If your 'income' were evidenced wholly from savings then the the only tax you would pay would be on interest earned from that, it's highly unlikely though that savings alone would be accepted for a visa, they are looking for more secure/guaranteed sources such as pensions etc., even available balances on credit cards can be listed apparently!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

xabiaxica said:


> Quite a few on a FB group I use have had their visas issued & have landed in Spain in the past few weeks.


I do not do FaceTwatGram - never have and never will - but interesting to hear that people have been getting through as I'd heard that the consuls were effectively closed for visa applications.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

MataMata said:


> Logically it would be from the date of your residency which will be on your TIE.
> 
> As for knowing when you've travelled in and out of the country that will be on record from having presented your passport when entering or leaving the Schengen area.
> 
> If your 'income' were evidenced wholly from savings then the the only tax you would pay would be on interest earned from that, it's highly unlikely though that savings alone would be accepted for a visa, they are looking for more secure/guaranteed sources such as pensions etc., even available balances on credit cards can be listed apparently!


I agree that it seems unlikely that just having a large deposit in a account will secure a Visa as it stipulates it must be an income. You could just have sold your house in UK and transferred funds to Spain to buy another. Lots of folk do that. It certainly wouldn't prove you were going to just live off it. Basically I think you will need to have either a sizeable pension or have a rent coming from a UK property or most probably a mix of two. This means that the people most likely to retire in Spain will need one property in UK rented, a pension ( UK state) and any interest from savings. That way they can probably hit the levels. Those who cant afford 2 properties will be the ones who probably will be affected the most.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

MataMata said:


> I do not do FaceTwatGram - never have and never will - but interesting to hear that people have been getting through as I'd heard that the consuls were effectively closed for visa applications.


I am not a fan of FB either but i have to say that this Forum has been quite civilised to date which is a huge relief as some i have been on in the past 'work related' have been full of contributors who would not say boo to you face to face but are full of opinion on a key board if you know what i mean. Big thanks to all who have contributed to my post so far, it has been helpful and enlightening to date. 
My situation would be that we would purchase a property to live in, i would have an MOD pension and a lump sum of equity which will sit permanently in the bank to form my financial status for the annual checks for the first 5 years. There will be savings in another account that will subsidise living expenses, i am 57 so no state pension yet. Until now i was led down the path of this meeting the criteria for financial stability that the Spanish authorities were demanding.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooksey Boy said:


> I am not a fan of FB either but i have to say that this Forum has been quite civilised to date which is a huge relief as some i have been on in the past 'work related' have been full of contributors who would not say boo to you face to face but are full of opinion on a key board if you know what i mean. Big thanks to all who have contributed to my post so far, it has been helpful and enlightening to date.
> My situation would be that we would purchase a property to live in, i would have an MOD pension and a lump sum of equity which will sit permanently in the bank to form my financial status for the annual checks for the first 5 years. There will be savings in another account that will subsidise living expenses, i am 57 so no state pension yet. Until now i was led down the path of this meeting the criteria for financial stability that the Spanish authorities were demanding.


Just check out the driving licence thing before you buy as a rural property without the ability to drive would be a disaster. Good luck and let us know how the Visa application goes.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Just check out the driving licence thing before you buy as a rural property without the ability to drive would be a disaster. Good luck and let us know how the Visa application goes.


Will do..


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Yes Lynn is right. Whereas before many pensioners fell way short of the Spanish tax levels so often didn't present tax returns. NLV by default automatically put you in a tax band so people will find it hard to claim that they have low incomes. So anyone thinking that by depositing the required Visa amounts in the bank but not touching it will be in for a shock as it will be converted into a yearly income and taxed.!!


I'm finding this hard to believe......Could you please provide a link that states that bank deposits (not interest) will be taxed by Spain in the way you describe.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

trotter58 said:


> I'm finding this hard to believe......Could you please provide a link that states that bank deposits (not interest) will be taxed by Spain in the way you describe.


Yeah i'm finding it hard to believe that they will tax what is in effect savings, obviously the Spanish authorities may have a different approach to peoples finances but i too am looking for advice from a professional body to clarify for me. I have submitted a question to CAB Spanish 'Citizens Advice Bureau' and have contact details for Spanish accountancy firms which i will message later. I just hope Kaipa has got this one wrong or could be end of road... There must be people on this site who declare Tax, come on, let us know what your experience is.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have only ever been asked to provide interest amounts on my tax returns.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

My point is that in order to obtain a NLV you need to show an income not a fixed quantity ( at least that it what it says on the Spanish site). That means if savings were accepted then you would have to declare them as an income. That is how I understand it or else they would stipulate how much savings you need if you dont have an income. Does that make sense?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I assume they reason they say income so then they get tax from you. If you just need a large savings account you could possibly pay zero tax therefore you don't t really contribute to the country directly. Visa are normally offered to people who are seen as net contributors. Having said that I do know Russians who seem to get visas without seeming to have jobs or particularly wealthy lifestyles. My son has lots of Russians in his class and the parents seem very young to have independent incomes so who knows?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

So am assumption as opposed to 

*So anyone thinking that by depositing the required Visa amounts in the bank but not touching it will be in for a shock as it will be converted into a yearly income and taxed.!!*

I do think that we need to be careful when giving out advice that we make it clear. It's an assumption rather than a fact.

Hopefully your assumption is incorrect, otherwise even less people will be making the move


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I lived in Spain for 8 years after we first came here, with no income, just money in the bank. I paid no income tax for that period, and when I went to the Hacienda office at the time I would have been due to make my first tax return, they told me I did not need to and they would not need to hear from me until I started to receive my pension. And so it proved. Obviously I didn't need a visa at that time, but I still don't believe AEAT could or would tax capital as income. After all, they don't do so in the case of overseas assets declared on the Modelo 720, tax is only charged on the income from assets.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the point here is what's meant by 'savings'.

If talking about liquid cash in the bank then tax would only be payable on interest received.

If on the other hand it's money invested then selling those investments - in part or whole - would likely create a liability on the sums realised.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

This is from a company that is used to dealing with 3rd country nationals. It doesn't mention the tax side of things but does give some info on how the financial side can be proved.









How much money do you need to apply for a Spanish non lucrative visa from the UK? - Upsticks Spain


How much money do you need to apply for a Spanish non-lucrative visa as a UK passport holder? Savings? Income? Find out more.




upsticks.es





But reading the guidance notes for the NLV it quite clearly states MONTHLY income, not a lump in the bank etc.

I think I've mentioned before about a Canadian friend of mine who had to put his cash into a Bank Bond that would then pay the monthly required. Without this his NLV visa would have been refused.

This is the item from the notes.
It only gives monthly amounts not the annual figure, so Im assuming (as we all do with Spanish paperwork) that this is what is required. This means that the income of 2.259,60 euros a month, will be taxable.


Financial means required to cover the living expenses and, where appropriate, those of their family members, for one year, in accordance with the following amounts:
- For the support of the main applicant, *monthly*, 400 % of the IPREM (Indicador Público de Renta de Efectos Múltiples), which in 2021 amounts to 564,90 €, being 2.259,6 € or its legal equivalent in foreign currency.
- For the support of each of the family members in charge, *monthly*, 100% of the IPREM, which in2021 amounts to 564,90 € or its legal equivalent in foreign currency.


Im happy to be proved wrong, but until someone actually comes on here and gives us proof of what they provided, all we can do is provide advice.


----------



## bvttle (May 17, 2021)

I moved from UK to Spain on 10th April with my partner who is Spanish. My way to be approved for travel was that we are getting married in Spain, and I'm applying for family residency. So I needed to be in Spain to do so. The Spanish consolate in London issued me a travel certificate for this reason, but we had to do A LOT of explaining of our situation to prove this.

I kind of hate the answers that are like 'nobody did this' because they're not helpful at all..

So it is possible, you just need to find a legitimate reason to go. Are you both British citizens? If one of you had EU citizenship you could still go anywhere in the EU and do the same as I am.

Let me know if you have any questions and I'll see if I can help.

Where in Spain are you thinking of moving to?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MataMata said:


> I think the point here is what's meant by 'savings'.
> 
> If talking about liquid cash in the bank then tax would only be payable on interest received.
> 
> If on the other hand it's money invested then selling those investments - in part or whole - would likely create a liability on the sums realised.


If your investments are held in Spanish tax compliant bonds no tax is paid on interest per se but tax is applied on drawdowns and at a very low rate.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

bvttle said:


> I moved from UK to Spain on 10th April with my partner who is Spanish. My way to be approved for travel was that we are getting married in Spain, and I'm applying for family residency. So I needed to be in Spain to do so. The Spanish consolate in London issued me a travel certificate for this reason, but we had to do A LOT of explaining of our situation to prove this.
> 
> I kind of hate the answers that are like 'nobody did this' because they're not helpful at all..
> 
> ...


Hi thank you for that and congratulations for the impending.....
Yes we are both UK nationals but my wife could have the option of applying for an Irish passport owing to her family. 
have you sold property, did you have to prove income, do you have savings or equity, have you had to navigate the tax regime.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

mrypg9 said:


> If your investments are held in Spanish tax compliant bonds no tax is paid on interest per se but tax is applied on drawdowns and at a very low rate.


So, tax is possibly only due on interest not the actual amount deposited?


----------



## bvttle (May 17, 2021)

Brooksey Boy said:


> Hi thank you for that and congratulations for the impending.....
> Yes we are both UK nationals but my wife could have the option of applying for an Irish passport owing to her family.
> have you sold property, did you have to prove income, do you have savings or equity, have you had to navigate the tax regime.


I'd definitely suggest looking into the Irish passport route if you can and the process isn't too long-winded. I considered the same as I have an Italian father, but the process to get an Italian passport is very convoluted and it's impossible to get an appointment. Based on how things work in the UK, I'd assume that the Irish alternative is easier.

I've not sold property or anything as I was renting before I moved.

Right now we're at the point of us waiting for our 'Pareja de hecho' / Civil partnership. Once that's approved I will need to submit my residency application, so I'm still quite early in the process, but honestly, what I've learnt so far is that things are quite slow here, especially compared to the UK. In Spain and there's a lot of paperwork, be prepared, and also prepared to wait.

From what I understand, you either need to prove your earnings via a work contract, or if unemployed, prove a sufficient bank balance which I think is around €5,000 for 1 person. But as I said, I'm still early in the process, but am employed as a contractor working remotely at the moment.

I've actually posted here about taxes, something I'm struggling to navigate at the moment, but I have some time before becoming a tax resident so am likely going to hire a Gestoria or Abogado to help me with that, but I'm waiting until my residency is approved or until I become a tax resident. I'd suggest doing the same once you need to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bvttle said:


> I'd definitely suggest looking into the Irish passport route if you can and the process isn't too long-winded. I considered the same as I have an Italian father, but the process to get an Italian passport is very convoluted and it's impossible to get an appointment. Based on how things work in the UK, I'd assume that the Irish alternative is easier.
> 
> I've not sold property or anything as I was renting before I moved.
> 
> ...


The OP isn't already in Spain, so can't apply under the WA.

He has to apply for a visa such as the non lucrative visa (NLV) & income requirements are much higher, (a bit over 27,000€ a year for the first applicant + just under 7.000€ a year for each dependent ) no work contract is allowed - since no work is allowed on a NLV.

Come to think of it - if you moved here in April 2021, then neither can you! 

It sounds as if you are applying as 'spouse' of an EU national though, where they have to prove that they can support you. 

That's a different thing entirely.


----------



## bvttle (May 17, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> The OP isn't already in Spain, so can't apply under the WA.
> 
> He has to apply for a visa such as the non lucrative visa (NLV) & income requirements are much higher, (a bit over 27,000€ a year for the first applicant + just under 7.000€ a year for each dependent ) no work contract is allowed - since no work is allowed on a NLV.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am applying as a spouse, so was making these suggestions on the basis that OP would acquire an Irish passport, and use that as a potential option to achieve residency.

I am working for a British company so at the moment am working as a UK sole trader, but correct I don't have the right to work in Spain as of yet, but I'm also not yet a tax resident in Spain either.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Brooksey Boy said:


> So, tax is possibly only due on interest not the actual amount deposited?


That’s right.


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

bvttle said:


> Yes, I am applying as a spouse, so was making these suggestions on the basis that OP would acquire an Irish passport, and use that as a potential option to achieve residency.
> 
> I am working for a British company so at the moment am working as a UK sole trader, but correct I don't have the right to work in Spain as of yet, but I'm also not yet a tax resident in Spain either.


I have a grasp of a lot of the details now, the application for the NLV is quite comprehensive with regards to paperwork requirements, income details and time lines on processes etc but not what the tax situation is as you would expect i suppose. I believe my next route will be professional legal accountancy advice prior to shelling out £1000.00 on Visa applications. 

As i have already said, i will be retiring and living off private pension and equity from property sale. I was initially a bit surprised as to the apparent complexity of the application process but that was probably just me being a bit naive and thinking to literal and attempting to associate it with common sense.

I do not mind paying my way and contributing to the economy etc but i have to find out if my savings are going to be the target of the taxman as they are obviously a finite amount, there is no interest to speak of these days so to loose 20% of them every year would not be sustainable. 

My renewed UK passport has just arrived so i can now apply for my police certificate and hopefully by then i will have the info i need.


----------



## Sicilianuk (May 7, 2021)

Hi
Are you selling a property in the UK?


----------



## Brooksey Boy (May 10, 2021)

Sicilianuk said:


> Hi
> Are you selling a property in the UK?


yes


----------

